# How To Edit An Already Made Home Made DVD?



## StyleStrut

My dad just got a DVD (already burned) of his family videos in the Philippines. He wants to cut out a few clips. However, we do not have the file, only the DVD.

How can we remove these clips with just the DVD and computer (without the file)?


----------



## jamesd1981

the dvd must still have a format is when you put it in pc and open it is it video ts


----------



## Geoff

You would need to convert it to a format like MPG or AVI, edit the clips, then re-create the DVD from scratch, such as chapters and menus.


----------



## StyleStrut

[-0MEGA-];1464138 said:
			
		

> You would need to convert it to a format like MPG or AVI, edit the clips, then re-create the DVD from scratch, such as chapters and menus.





I'm kind of new to this. Could you help me out a little more please?

Are you saying to:
1. Rip the DVD. - with what program?
2. Convert it to MPG or AVI. - with what program?
3. Edit the clips - with window's movie maker?
4. Burn the DVD.

I haven't got much programs.


----------



## StyleStrut

I'm trying to find a good program to rip the DVD, and set it up in the correct format for editing.  Could anyone recommend any good programs that are free to rip DVD's?


----------



## blazin8556

dvd fab has a fully functional trial version. its a good program


----------



## mrjack

StyleStrut said:


> I'm trying to find a good program to rip the DVD, and set it up in the correct format for editing.  Could anyone recommend any good programs that are free to rip DVD's?



I'm currently working out a method to do what you want using free software. It should also allow you to do it without sacrificing the quality of the video.

Good software to rip your DVD would be for example ImgBurn, which can rip an unencrypted DVD (which your DVD probably is) in the 'Read mode'. Do you have any DVD burning software installed? It may be able to rip your DVD.

EDIT:

The following steps should allow you to do what you want without loss of quality as you aren't re-encoding the files several times.

You'll need the following software (my examples are all freeware):
- ripping software (e.g. ImgBurn [Read mode] etc.)
(- virtual drive if you ripped the DVD as an image file (e.g. .iso) (e.g. SlySoft Virtual CloneDrive)
- tsMuxer
- video editing software that can edit .ts files (e.g. ProjectX)
- DVDflick
- burning software with support for burning images (e.g. ImgBurn)

1a. Rip DVD to your hard drive (as a VIDEO_TS folder if you don't want to install/have software to mount image files)
1b. If you ripped the DVD as an image file, then mount that file
2. Start *tsMuxer* and add the first .VOB file to the *Input Files* list
3. Join subsequent .VOB files
4. Select the tracks/streams you want
5. Select *TS Muxing* in the *Output* section
6. Click *Start muxing*
7. Edit the .ts file you got with something like *ProjectX* and then save the result as .ts file(s)
8. Start *DVDflick*
9. Add the edited .ts file(s) (*Add title...* option)
10. You're probably working with something that will fit on a single layer DVD, so set the target size to *DVD (4.3GB)* in the *General* category of *Project settings*
11. Go to the *Video* section of *Project settings*, click *Advanced* and check *Copy MPEG-2 streams*
12. Check *Create ISO image* in the *Burning* section of *Project settings*
13. Choose whatever menu etc. you want (make sure the *Target aspect ratio* in the *Edit title...* section is correct, most commercial DVDs are 16:9 but depending on the material it can also be 4:3)
14. Click *Create DVD* and wait for DVDflick to create the image file
15. Burn the image file (you can check out the end result before burning with for example VLC by dragging and dropping the image file unto the player)

Links:
Imgburn
Slysoft Virtual CloneDrive
tsMuxer
ProjectX
DVDflick
VLC


----------



## StyleStrut

Thanks for making a detailed explanation on how to rip, edit, and burn the dvd, mrjack. Your post is really helpful.

I'm currently stuck on the ripping phase with ImgBurn.

I went to mode, clicked on "Read." Then I clicked The read button with the two CD's and green arrow.

I'm having difficulty ripping it.

Here is a log of the attempted rip:



> I 16:47:55 ImgBurn Version 2.5.1.0 started!
> I 16:47:55 Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate Edition (6.0, Build 6002 : Service Pack 2)
> I 16:47:55 Total Physical Memory: 2,094,924 KB  -  Available: 1,155,996 KB
> I 16:47:55 Initialising SPTI...
> I 16:47:55 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
> I 16:47:55 -> Drive 1 - Info: HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H20L S742 (D (ATA)
> I 16:47:55 Found 1 DVD±RW/RAM!
> I 16:50:16 Operation Started!
> I 16:50:16 Source Device: [0:0:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H20L S742 (D (ATA)
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Type: DVD+R (Book Type: DVD-ROM) (Disc ID: CMC MAG-M01-00) (Speeds: 4x, 8x, 12x, 16x)
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Sectors: 1,604,432 (Track Path: PTP)
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Size: 3,285,876,736 bytes
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Volume Identifier: Time of My Life
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Volume Set Identifier: 46aeaa80        Time of My Life
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Application Identifier: SONIC SOLUTIONS IMAGESCRIPT
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Implementation Identifier: DVD Producer 1.0
> I 16:50:16 Source Media File System(s): ISO9660, UDF (1.02)
> I 16:50:16 Read Speed (Data/Audio): MAX / 8x
> I 16:50:16 Destination File: C:\Users*\[last name]*\Documents\Time of My Life.iso
> I 16:50:16 Destination Free Space: 182,103,040,000 Bytes (177,835,000 KB) (173,666 MB) (169 GB)
> I 16:50:16 Destination File System: NTFS
> I 16:50:16 File Splitting: Auto
> I 16:50:19 Reading Session 1 of 1... (1 Track, LBA: 0 - 1604431)
> I 16:50:19 Reading Track 1 of 1... (MODE1/2048, LBA: 0 - 1604431)
> W 16:50:36 Failed to Read Sector 608 - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:50:36 Sector 608 maps to File: \VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB
> W 16:50:36 Retrying (1 of 20)...
> W 16:50:44 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:50:44 Retrying (2 of 20)...
> W 16:50:52 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:50:52 Retrying (3 of 20)...
> W 16:51:01 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:51:40 Retrying (4 of 20)...
> W 16:52:11 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:52:14 Retrying (5 of 20)...
> W 16:52:43 Retry Failed - Reason: Illegal Mode For This Track
> W 16:52:43 Retrying (6 of 20)...
> W 16:53:11 Retry Failed - Reason: Illegal Mode For This Track
> W 16:53:14 Retrying (7 of 20)...
> W 16:53:23 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:53:25 Retrying (8 of 20)...
> W 16:53:33 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:53:33 Retrying (9 of 20)...
> W 16:53:41 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:53:41 Retrying (10 of 20)...
> W 16:53:49 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:53:49 Retrying (11 of 20)...
> W 16:53:58 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:53:58 Retrying (12 of 20)...
> W 16:54:06 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:54:06 Retrying (13 of 20)...
> W 16:54:14 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:54:15 Retrying (14 of 20)...
> W 16:54:24 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:54:24 Retrying (15 of 20)...
> W 16:54:32 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:54:32 Retrying (16 of 20)...
> W 16:54:41 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:54:43 Retrying (17 of 20)...
> W 16:54:51 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:54:52 Retrying (18 of 20)...
> W 16:55:00 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:55:00 Retrying (19 of 20)...
> W 16:55:08 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> W 16:55:09 Retrying (20 of 20)...
> W 16:55:17 Retry Failed - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> E 16:55:21 Failed to Read Sector 608 - Reason: ID CRC or ECC Error
> E 16:55:21 Sector 608 maps to File: \VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB
> E 16:55:21 Failed to Read Sectors!
> I 16:55:21 Exporting Graph Data...
> I 16:55:21 Graph Data File: C:\Users\*[last name]*\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn\Graph Data Files\HL-DT-ST_DVDRRW_GSA-H20L_S742_MAY-08-10_4-50_PM_CMC_MAG-M01-00.ibg
> I 16:55:21 Export Successfully Completed!
> E 16:55:21 Operation Failed! - Duration: 00:05:05
> E 16:55:21 Average Read Rate: 3 KB/s (0.0x) - Maximum Read Rate: 3 KB/s (0.0x)



Note: I have changed the name of the file folder in the quote from the actual name to [last name].

Could you or somebody help me out on how to rip this DVD?


----------



## mrjack

Sorry for not replying sooner. Are you sure the DVD is not damaged? If it is otherwise working (you can watch the contents) then it may be copy-protected. We aren't allowed to post info on how to bypass copy-protection. I don't think we're allowed to do so even though you/your family own the rights to the material as it is a home movie.

EDIT: I just looked up the software that is mentioned in your log.


> I 16:50:16 Source Media Application Identifier: SONIC SOLUTIONS IMAGESCRIPT
> I 16:50:16 Source Media Implementation Identifier: DVD Producer 1.0


It seems like the software offers content protection, so that may be your problem.


----------



## cdlabels

It seems to very informative note here. Thanks for sharing it as I am eager to know that.


----------

